# Product Sample Feedback - Brightwell Aquatics



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Chris Brightwell of Brightwell Aquatics was generous enough to provide DFWAPC with samples of his entire product line for the planted aquaria which was available at our December 2010 meeting. I think we need to replay the generosity of Brightwell Aquatics by giving them feedback on the products. Please review on the products below.

FlorinMulti - Complex Multi-Nutrient with Iron & Iodine for all Planted Aquaria
FlorinAxis - Bioavailable Carbon Source and Krebs Cycle Stimulator for all Planted Aquaria
FlorinGro - Concentrated Nitrogen Source & Growth Accelerant for all Planted Aquaria
Florin-Fe - Bioavailable Ferrous & Ferric Iron Source for all Planted Aquaria
Florin-K - Concentrated Potassium Source for all Planted Aquaria
Florin Delta KH+ - Increases dKH for Planted Aquaria
Florin Delta GH+ - K+, Mg2+, and Ca2+ for Planted Aquaria
BlackWater - Provides Humic Substances for all Planted & Blackwater Biotope Aquaria

1. What Brightwell products do you currently use, previously used or tried?

1. What do you like and disliked about the Brightwell products?

2. What results did you see using the Brightwell products? 

3. How do you think the Brightwell products could be improved? 

4. What future products would you like to try from Brightwell Aquatics? 

5. Would you recommend Brightwell to other hobbyist?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Here's some limited feedback. As most of you know, I have Walstad tanks, so I do not normally use fertilizers in the water column. But one of my tanks was showing symptoms of potassium deficiency, primarily holes in the leaves of _H. polysperma _'Sunset' and potomageton. This tank is also planted with cryptocryne, Java fern, vallisneria, and Java moss.

I started dosing Potassium Source as directed in the "basic" instructions, and feeding the fauna (Endler's livebearers and red cherry shrimp) spirulina because it is high in potassium. This began right after the meeting on 12 December.

Growth rate on the hygro and potomageton has increased, and the new foliage has no holes and better color. The fauna contine to breed like mad, so I am pleased.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I've been using the FlorinMulti and the Florin-Fe for a month now. Basically the Traces and the Iron.

I have a well established tank full of plants that has been running for about 5 years now. I can really tell if something is changing in that tank. 

I normally dose dry fertilizers once a week. About 2 months ago I ran out of the Fe that I was adding. I'm still adding all the dry ferts, including Traces.

So in the last month I've been adding everything dry as normal but I also started to dose FlorinMulti an Florin-Fe.

What I see is that it takes quite a bit of Florin-Fe to have an effect. One cannot compare dry with solubilized chemicals, but what I see is that it will take me about 20 ml of the Florin-Fe to compensate for the dry Fe that I was adding. 

I cannot say if the FlorinMulti makes a difference or not. Since I continue to add dry Traces I can't say. I see no difference in anything other than color improvement after I added the FlorinFe. But I need to add more.

That's all for now. And no, I cannot say for sure my observations are precise.

One nice thing about the Brightwell bottles is that the cap is a very good dropper. It takes a good squeeze to produce a drop. Hard to accidentally squirt too much.

--Nikolay


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I haven't been able to do any test because I only got one bottle.
all my other stuff is sea-chem. exotic aquatics is up the road from me I have to stop in and buy some bottles.. they sell bright-well.


----------

